
My son has $23.6B. How is yours doing? - MrBuddyCasino
https://medium.com/bull-market/my-son-has-23-6-billion-how-is-yours-doing-a03893b672ac
======
MrZongle2
Clickbait. The $23.6B is virtual, earned in an iOS game.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Extremely so. But the point he made was interesting, imho.

------
boo_radley
What happens when your simulations are inaccurate?

